# "Blinded by Money"



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

"blinded by money" - if being blind to the truth isn't bad enough, imagine being blind to truth because of money. Girls stay with dudes with cash and get treated terribly but can't see it. There's a metaphoric blindfold made of money over their eyes.


----------



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> Ok this one I CAN relate to. I know one person sort of like this. She actually doesn't stay with someone for money - she finds someone with money - gets what she wants and moves on the next sucker. I find it disgusting and have a hard time understanding it. There is a thing called self respect. I would rather work my butt off and earn what I have and be poor then be tied to someone just because of the moolah.


Thank you so much the critique on my work. I understand the work maybe hard to understand but I like that at least you know someone who could kinda relate to one piece of my art. The idea you had on the other post about being a series, you absolutely nailed it. It's a series of seven, I have them hanged up on wall. They are 16x20 canvas. I just finished a new piece that's the second to last in the series. I just don't want people on here to think that that's my view of all women everywhere. There are plenty of girls in NYC that are very nice. To me it just relates to today's society and the mentality of it as all this being an idea for some of these girls to strive for.


----------

